

Show HN: KPCB Edge Office Hours - anjneymidha
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/kpcb-edge-office-hours/id1018492359?mt=8&

======
anjneymidha
Hi HN! We've been using this within our portfolio for a couple of weeks, but
excited to open this up to the world today. Here's some more info on why we
built it: [https://medium.com/@kpcb_edge/introducing-edge-office-
hours-...](https://medium.com/@kpcb_edge/introducing-edge-office-hours-
bd36711fd31f)

happy to answer any questions/discuss any feedback you have here

~~~
presty
interesting and great that you open up communication lines, but why an ios
app? why not a simple web version?

and what's the relationship between kpcb and kpcb edge?

~~~
anjneymidha
good question - iOS was mostly a function of our team's expertise. admittedly,
its the higher order problem, since we now have the infrastructure to roll out
a web app - which we might do, given the amount of activity we saw on there.

edge is a seed fund backed by kpcb - so the capital was committed from a kpcb
venture fund (and no other investors).

